
Software pirates use Apple tech to put hacked apps on iPhones - xbmcuser
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-piracy/software-pirates-use-apple-tech-to-put-hacked-apps-on-iphones-idUSKCN1Q3097
======
apostacy
The problem with this article is that it seems to be shaming Apple for letting
people have some way of doing what Android users can do; sideloading apps of
their choice onto devices they own.

And this isn't the only article like this I've seen recently. I'm sure that
now Apple will lock down their platform even more now, because _gasp_ people
are looking at porn and using pirated software.

Why do these journalists care? Are they next going to attack the fact that you
can use a $99 personal developer license to side load your own apps on your
iPhone that you write yourself?

I worked on a project that only got off the ground when we abandoned Test
Flight and used enterprise certificates. It seemed like a refreshingly
sensible compromise on Apple's part.

~~~
meruru
>Why do these journalists care?

They don't. They only care about the clicks.

~~~
apostacy
It reminds me of this article:

[https://external-brain.redwolf.com.au/2002/06/26/cd-
pirates-...](https://external-brain.redwolf.com.au/2002/06/26/cd-pirates-in-
from-the-cold/)

Published in a mainstream Australian Newspaper (But they've since deleted it).
These journalists are _outraged_ that it will soon be legal to copy your own
compact discs.

And they just assume that anyone doing so much be a pirate.

There is similar language in this article. If someone just wants to watch a
movie they own without DRM, they must be a pirate.

------
WhatsName
I really don't get the recent hype around this topic. Sideloading pirated apps
on android is a click on a button and a checkbox. Solving it seems close to
impossible, without seriously compromising the users freedom to install apks
and privacy.

Apple on the other end has a finite list of issued developer certificates and
an even smaller list of enterprise certificates. If some are abused, it's as
easy as revoking them, given iOS regularly checks the OCSP.

I guess they just spy less on their users, which for example means iOS might
not phone home telemetry data of every app an user installs, which makes it
harder to catch abuse immediatly. Also since taking down a small number of
pirated apps might not directly translate into an equivalent revenue in legit
app purchases (as the industry might claim), I guess there isn't too much of
an economic incentive for Apple to enforce their TOS immediatly.

------
ballenf
This is Apple's war on drugs. Apple claims to be protecting users from
themselves, and that's true to a degree, but the cost is a significant loss of
freedom and eliminating a check on Apple policies.

Just as a US resident could move to a country (or state) with legal drugs, an
iPhone user could switch to Android. But the availability of this "choice"
shouldn't be used to justify a bad policy, in either situation imo.

------
verroq
Apple has been playing wack-a-mole with enterprise developer certificates for
a while now, especially when the currently most reliable jailbreak method
requires special entitlements that require an enterprise or developer
certificate.

------
Overtonwindow
Isn’t this called jailbreaking? Not everyone who circumvents Apple’s walled
garden is a pirate.

~~~
kgwxd
Nor is anyone that copies digital information.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
I assume everything you work on is open source? What software have you written
lately that I can copy indiscriminately?

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
Why do I always get downvotes for challenging the idea that every piece of
media should be free, but no one ever explains why?

~~~
kgwxd
Do you consider copying software equivalent to hijacking boats by deadly
force? I was only arguing against the sensational term, not for the act or any
particular licensing.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
Ok, that's totally fair. No parrots were harmed in the making of BitTorrent.

------
pavelevst
Whats the name of that service?

